# New family member



## Iluvemturts (Nov 20, 2007)

I got a call from a friend that had a friend that needed to find a good home for their Goffin Cockatoo......and of course I couldnt turn this beauty down. 
I got the big cage and a bed time cage and bird for free. So far, all is well . He has some minnor bad habbits that shouldnt be too hard to break. He thinks he can just get down off of his cage and run around the house. I dont allow my birds to do this for several reasons.
1) My family could hurt him or get hurt by him...Gus our adult special needs son could step or sit on the bird with out knowing it.
2) My house isnt birdy proofed.
3) I feel he has to get permission to come off of the cage and have bounderies. I'm the boss not the bird.
I havent heard any out of hand screaming (yet) LOL
Ok enough jabbering....herrrrrrres Jasper.











I had to take a pic of Sugar too....shes a wee bit Jelouse of Jasper.LOL


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh, he is so sweet looking how could anyone think that he would think he makes all the rules and runs the house.
You stand your ground Tracy and let him know whos boss 
Great pictues sweet looking birds.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 20, 2007)

Neat! So pretty!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## cvalda (Nov 20, 2007)

aw he looks like sweetie!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!! We're having deep fried cockatoo....
ROFL!!! While playing with Jasper I said that, and then Sugar laughed...it was kinda erie..LOL
Jasper is such a good bird no crazy screeming like his previous owner said hmmmm maybe its still in the honeymoon stage. Hope not.

Happy Cockatoo day ** cough cough** "Turkey day" LOL


----------



## Cam (Nov 22, 2007)

What a beautiful cockatoo!
welcome!


----------

